# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Has anyone else heard this?

## Crazy Gal 88

ok now you really have to take this as a rumour cos i really have no idea if i read it or it is a figment of my imagination anyways back to the point... has anyone else heard about ben n lisa getting engaged? maybe im confusing them with someone else but yeh...... - wouldnt it be great if it was true tho cos they're so made for eachother!!!

----------


## Potato1992

i heard they are gonna get engaged and move to chester but that came from a very *UN*reliable soure  :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> i heard they are gonna get engaged and move to chester but that came from a very *UN*reliable soure


which was?

----------


## di marco

i heard they were moving to chester to star in the spinoff but havent heard anything about them getting engaged

----------


## beckyboo

I have just read this off the hollyoaks forum:-
after lisa sees louise leaving bens house in the early hours of the morning she goes round to confront him and after an argument she ends up attacking him and kills him accidentally by pushing him down the stairs!!!! And apparently lisa and lousie become lesbians 2 while grievin!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I have just read this off the hollyoaks forum:-
> after lisa sees louise leaving bens house in the early hours of the morning she goes round to confront him and after an argument she ends up attacking him and kills him accidentally by pushing him down the stairs!!!! And apparently lisa and lousie become lesbians 2 while grievin!!!


Lmao! I read that too!   :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> I have just read this off the hollyoaks forum:-
> after lisa sees louise leaving bens house in the early hours of the morning she goes round to confront him and after an argument she ends up attacking him and kills him accidentally by pushing him down the stairs!!!! And apparently lisa and lousie become lesbians 2 while grievin!!!


hmmmmmmm havent heard that and i dont think its true as ben and lisa are starring in the spinoff

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

yeh, it is ridiculous - i think somebody is having you on!!!

----------


## racelisthebest

ive read that lisa accidentaly kills ben aswell

----------


## di marco

> ive read that lisa accidentaly kills ben aswell


its obviously just a rumour though as they both star in the spoinoff and how could they if he was dead?
(ps welcome to the boards)

----------


## Summer

yeah

----------


## Abbie

i havent heard this but i up its true

----------

